# Verbot des Bootsangelns



## GridtII (24. März 2003)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier im board und hab keinen tollen Bericht vom Angeln, sondern ein Problem. Das ist eine lange Geschichte, aber lest sie trotzdem. Erstens brauche ich Hilfe und zweitens kann es zum Problem für ganz Norddeutschland werden, wenn unsere Gesetzeshüter das Ganze auf die Spitze treiben.
Ich angel seit vielen Jahren vom Boot aus in der Weser in Bremen (übrigens auch oft in der Ostsee). Bis zum 16.5.2001. An dem Tag bekamen mein Freund und ich eine Anzeige wegen Verstoß gegen §38 Seeschiffahrtstraßen-Ordnung. In dem § heist es: &quot;Auf den nach §60 Abs.1 bekanntgemachten Wasserflächen ist das Fischen für bestimmte Arten der Fischerei verboten.&quot;
Der §60 ermächtigt die Wasser- und Schiffahrtsdirektionen Bekanntmachungen zu erlassen. Und in einer dieser Bekanntmachungen steht unter 18.2 Weser: &quot;Wasserflächen auf denen das Fischen.... verboten ist, sind a) das Fahrwasser.
Da in Bremen keine Fahrwassertonnen verlegt sind, geht das Fahrwasser von Ufer zu Ufer. Damit war für die Wasserschutzpolizei klar, es darf nicht vom Boot geangelt werden.
Ich konnte mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich die Seeschiffahrtstraßen-Ordnung mit Angelbooten befasst und da ich auch weiterhin in der Weser angeln will, hab ich nicht bezahlt sondern Einspruch eingelegt. 
In der SeeSchStrO ist nicht erklärt, was unter &quot;bestimmte Arten der Fischerei&quot; zu verstehen ist. Der Sinn dieses Verbotes wird aber deutlich, wenn man liest, was unter einem &quot;fischenden Fahrzeug&quot; zu verstehen ist:
Der Ausdruck fischendes Fahrzeug bezeichnet ein Fahrzeug, das mit Netzen, Leinen, Schleppnetzen oder anderen Fanggeräten fischt,welche die Manövrierfähigkeit einschränken, jedoch nicht ein Fahrzeug, das mit Schleppangeln oder anderen Fanggeräten fischt, welche die Manövrierfähigkeit nicht einschränken.
Für mich ist damit klar, dass die SeeSchStrO dafür Sorge tragen will, dass große Schiffe, die nur schlecht ausweichen können nicht durch manövrierbehinderte Fahrzeuge in Schwierigkeiten kommen. Ein Angelboot kann also nicht gemeint sein. 
Es kam letzlich zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung in der das Verfahren eingestellt wurde. Der Richter hat nur festgestellt, dass sich das Fischereigesetz und die SeeSchStrO widersprechen und den Behörden, das sind die Obere Fischereibehörde in Bremen und der WSD Nordwest zur Auflage gemacht, eine Klärung des Problems zu veranlassen. Das hat sich alles sehr lange hingezogen. Letzlich hat die Bundesbehörde WSD Nordwest entschieden, dass das Angeln vom Boot verboten bleibt. Die Behörde sieht wörtlich &quot;keinen weiteren Diskussionsbedarf&quot;!  
Das ist jetzt unser Problem hier auf der Weser. Und es kann auch zu einem Problem für viele Angler werden, denn in den Bekanntmachungen der WSD Nordwest und Nord gibt es sehr große Bereiche in denen das Fischen verboten ist. Beispielsweise Greifswalder Bodden, Achterwasser, Kleines Haff (Bekanntmachungen WSD Nord 22.4.3). Sollte also das Beispiel unser eifrigen Bremer Gesetzeshüter Schule machen, können sich die Bootsangler in all diesen Bereichen noch auf einiges gefasst machen. 
Was ich jetzt brauche, ist jemand, der mir raten kann wie ich weiter vorgehen muß. Wir haben uns hier in Bremen mit ca. 30 betroffenen Anglern organisiert und sind entschlossen eine grundsätzliche Klärung zu erreichen.
Bis dann
GridtII


----------



## Franky (24. März 2003)

Moin Gridt,

ich habe mit &quot;Schrecken&quot; den Bericht letztens im Weser Kurier gelesen und weiss nicht so recht, was ich davon halten soll! Sicher dürfen wir die durchgehende Schifffahrt nicht behindern, aber die Kähne sind doch weithin sichtbar und man kann entsprechend ausweichen oder die Angeln kurz einziehen...

Wie man dagegen vorgehen soll, weiss ich allerdings nicht wirklich nicht...  Aber vielleicht gibts ja hier jemanden, der Rat weiss!


----------



## Udo Mundt (24. März 2003)

Hallo GridII !
Erstmal willkommen im AB :m 
Wir haben uns auch schon mal auf der Weser getroffen, fahre eine Cresent 465. Das mit den Verboten treibt einem die Zorneswut ins Gesicht :e 
Bootsangeln verboten, Betreten der Spundwand (Hasenbühren)
verboten, parken am Jachthafen verboten, slippen verboten und so weiter. Hoffe nur, daß ihr etwas erreichen könnt, denn die Behördenmühlen arbeiten sehr langsam.


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (25. März 2003)

*hmm*

Hmmm, in vielen größeren Seen um Mölln sowie in der Elbe bei Hohnstorf ist es noch nie Erlaubt gewesen vom Boot aus zu angeln. Habs nie vermist? Das Ding mit der Behörde ist aber wiedermal typisch. #d


----------



## angeltreff (25. März 2003)

petrusautor hat doch genau solche Fälle gesucht.

@ GridtII

Sende mal eine PM - Private Mitteilung (über &quot;Profil&quot; in der Navigation oben) an &quot;petrusautor&quot;, eventuell kann er mit seinen Kontakten weiterhelfen.


----------



## Geier0815 (25. März 2003)

Wende Dich mal an den Bootsanglerclub Vieleicht sind die schon an der Sache dran, haben Informationen oder können Dich in irgendeiner Weise unterstützen.


----------



## Andreas Michael (25. März 2003)

Also, ich kann nur dazu sagen das es wohl nicht zum verbot kommen wird, denn die werden zu sehen das sie die leute dazu bekommen sich eine erlaubnis zu kaufen wie hier in HH die kostet mittlerweile 20 euronen damit man vom Boot aus angeln darf ich werde versuchen das hiereinzustellen dauert aber einen kleinen moment.


----------



## Andreas Michael (25. März 2003)

shit datei iss zu groß wenn einer die genehmigung brauch dem kann ich die Mailen wenn mir die e-mail adresse gesendet wird


----------



## Ossipeter (25. März 2003)

Diese Sch....paragraphenreiter und bürokratischen Sesselfurzer :r   Es ist zum  :v  :v  :v 
Kaum dass man ein Boot benutzt um zu Angeln, wird man zum Spielball der Vorschriften


----------



## kh (25. März 2003)

da ich seit letztes Jahr auch in der Unterweser (Elsfleth-Brake-Berne) vom Boot aus Angeln interessiert mich das natürlich auch sehr. Habe heute diesbezüglich gleich ne Anfrage an das Wasserschifffahrtsamt und ans Fischereiamt in Bremmerhaven geschickt. Bis jetzt habe ich vom Fischereiamt diese Mail zurück bekommen.

Sehr geehrter Herr Hebel!
Ich werde Ihre Mail an den Fischmeister Bremerhaven, Herrn Xxx, zur Beantwortung weiterleiten (z.Zt. ist er jedoch nicht im Büro, am Freitag wird er spätestens wieder hier sein). Mir persönlich ist nichts entsprechendes bekannt.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Xxx

Vom WSA habe ich noch keinen Bescheid bekommen. Wenn ich was neues erfahr gebe ich gleich bescheid.

Das wäre natürlich ne Schweinerei sondergleichen. Dann verzichte ich nächtes Jahr auf die schon wieder teurer gewordene Kleine Weserkarte, vielleicht bin ich dann ja nicht der einzigste.


----------



## leierfisch (25. März 2003)

Moin Moin!Soviel wie ich weiss ist das Angel vom Boot ab
Lemwerder erlaubt  .Macht kein scheiß,und ich wollte mich dieses Jahr um ein Boot kümmern


----------



## Udo Mundt (25. März 2003)

Ab Lemwerder bis zur Mündung ist die Weser betonnt und somit außerhalb des Fahrwassers vom Boot aus befischbar, wenn man nicht ständig in einer der tausend Reusen hängen bleibt. :e 
@ kh, was kostet denn jetzt die kleine Weserkarte??
Ich tippe mal 30 € :r 
Vor 10 Jahren hat sie mal 30,-DM gekostet.
Wenn das so weiter geht in der Weser, sehen die bald keinen Cent mehr von mir


----------



## GridtII (25. März 2003)

@ leierfisch
Flußabwärts von Vegesack ist die Weser ausgetonnt. Es ist also möglich außerhalb des Fahrwassers zu angeln. Einem Bootskauf steht von daher nichts im Weg.
@ kh
Die WSD Nordwest wird dir sicherlich mitteilen, dass du angeln darft, wenn du nicht das Fahrwasser benutzt.
Das Problem ist aber, dass es in den Bekanntmachungen der WSD Nord und Nordwest viele Bereiche gibt, in denen das Fischen verboten ist. Wenn dort der §38 auch für  Angelboote angewand wird, gibt es nicht mehr nur die vielen Einschränkungen durch die Fischereigesetze, sondern als Dreingabe auch noch die SeeScgStrO! 
@ Andreas Michael
Verwechsel nicht die Fischereierlaubnis mit der SeeSchStrO. Nach dem Bremischen Fischereigesetz darf ich vom Boot in der Weser angeln. Es ist die SeeSchStrO, die von den Behörden herangezogen wird um uns das Leben schwer zu machen.
@ Geier0815
 Hab ich bereits gemacht. Ich bin Mitglied im BAC.
@ Angeltreff
Petrusautor ist ein Kollege von mir. Der hat schon alle Unterlagen.
Udo Mund spricht mir aus der Seele. Ich hab mitlerweile die ständig mehr werdenden Verbote gründlich satt! Deshalb will ich mich auch nicht damit abfinden.
Kennt jemand einen Rechtsgelehrten, der sich mit Seerecht auskennt? Ich würde mir gerne Rat von einem Profi einholen.


----------



## kh (26. März 2003)

Karte Kostet jetzt 30 Euro, ist ganz schön happig.


----------



## Udo Mundt (26. März 2003)

@ kh!
30,-€   , ich hab`s befürchtet.


----------



## kh (1. April 2003)

Habe wegen des Angelns vom Boot aus bis jetzt nur vom Staatlichen Fischereiamt, Fischmeister..., bescheid bekommen.
In der Mail vom SFA steht auch nur das was auch in den Bedingungen der Kl. Weserkarte steht.

Sehr geehrter Herr ... .
...Die Vorschrift steht in Ihren Bedingungen unter Ziffer 13 Abs. 3. Das Angeln vom Ufer ist in diesem Gebit weiterhin erlaubt.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen ...

Die Fahrwassertonnen 88-92 sind, meine ich, bei ist bei Brake.

Vom WSA habe ich noch keinen bescheid, mal sehen ob noch was kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2003)

Vielleicht weiß einer von unserem neuen Partner "Boote" darüber Bescheid.
Zum Forum gehts hier


----------



## kh (3. April 2003)

So, habe nach nochmaligem Anfragen jetzt bescheid vom WSA bekommen, hier der wichtigste Teil der Mail.

.......
Als Strom- und Schiffahrtspolizeibehörde ist das Wasser- und Schiffahrtsamt nicht für fischereirechtliche Belange zuständig. Insofern kann ich keine Aussage darüber machen, ob Sie im Bereich zwischen Brake und Berne angeln dürfen.
Aus verkehrsrechtlicher Sicht verweise ich aber auf die Seeschiffahrtsstraßenordnung und auf die Bekanntmachungen der Wasser-und Schiffahrtsdirektionen Nord und Nordwest zur Seeschiffahrtsstraßenordnung, insbesondere auf § 38 - Ausübung der Fischerei und der Jagd - in Verbindung mit den nach § 60 veröffentlichten Bekanntmachungen. Hiernach ist das Fischen im Fahrwasser, auf den bezeichneten Reeden sowie außerhalb des Fahrwassers in den dort näher bezeichneten Gebieten verboten.
Ich hoffe, Ihnen damit geholfen zu haben und verbleibe
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
xxx

Ich sehe das so, das ich mich an die Bedingungen aus der Weserangelkarte und den $ 38 und § 60 der Seeschiffahrtstraßenordnung halten kann/muß und vom Boot aus in der Unterweser Angeln darf (eben nicht überall).
Habe mir die (SeeSchStrO) als PDF aus dem Internet runtergeladen, hier steht alles genau drin z.B. wo ich in der Weser nicht vom Boot aus Angeln darf.

Wenn jemand die (SeeSchStrO) aus dem Inet. laden möchte, ich versuche mal den Link wieder zu finden. Ansonsten kann ich den Teil für die Weser auch hier Posten.


----------



## GridtII (4. April 2003)

Hallo kh,
es war völlig klar, dass die Behörde so antwortet. Denn genau das ist der Streitpunkt.
Es lautet in § 38 wörtlich: "Auf den bekannt gemachten Wasserflächen ist das Fischen für bestimmte Arten der Fischerei .....verboten"
Also nicht für jede Art der Fischerei! Und ich bestreite, dass damit auch das Angeln vom Boot gemeint ist. Leider ist in den Erklärungen zur SeeSchStrO der Begriff "bestimmte Arten der Fischerei" nicht erklärt. Sonst wäre die Situation eindeutig!
Es wird aber erklärt, was die SeeSchStO unter einem "fischendem Fahrzeug" versteht. Und zwar unter Bezug auf Regel 3 der KVR (Kollisionsverhütungsregeln), wörtlich:" Der Ausdruck fischendes Fahrzeug bezeichnet ein Fahrzeug, das mit Netzen, Leinen, Schleppnetzen oder ander Fanggeräten fischt, welche die Manövrierfähigkeit einschränken, jedoch nicht ein Fahrzeug, das mit Schleppangeln oder anderen Fanggeräten fischt, welche die Manövrierfähigkeit nicht einschränken."
Damit wird wird absolut deutlich, dass der Sinn, der sich  hinter dem § 38 SeeSchStrO verbirgt, nur so zu sehen ist, dass eben keine manövrierbehinderten Kutter oder ähnliches den durchgängigen Verkehr im Fahrwasser behindern sollen! Eindeutig nicht gemeint sind eben Angelboote.
Auch die Praxis hat doch gezeigt, dass es in der Vergangenheit zu keinen Problemen mit der Schifffahrt gekommen ist. Das wurde übrigens auch von der Wasserschutzpolizei schriftlich bestätigt. Die betroffenen Bootsangler in Bremen haben sich zu einer Interessengemeinschaft zusammen geschlossen. Wir werden diese erneute Beschneidung von Angelmöglichkeiten nicht hinnehmen!


----------



## Petrusautor (1. Oktober 2003)

Rein theoretisch gilt diese Sache ja nicht nur für die Weser. sondern auch für die Nebenflüsse, in denen das Fahrwasser nicht ausgetonnt ist und somit von Ufer zu reicht. Innerhalb des Fahrwassers darf auch nicht geankert werden, ein bekannter hat sogar mal einen Bon bekommen, weil er treibend!!! ohne Motor auf der Weser oberhalb von Lemwerder versucht hatte, eine eingefangene Leine aus seinem Zett-Antrieb zu bekommen.
Aber für Lesum, Hunte, Ochtum usw. müsste das ja theoretisch gleichfalls gelten, allerdings sind mir noch keine Fälle bekannt geworden.

Ich würde natürlich liebend gerne solche Fälle aufgreifen und zu einem Buch sammeln, aber leider ist der Zustrom an Antworten auf meinen Aufruf hin mehr als kläglich.
Darum also nochmals an dieser Stelle:
Wer in irgendeiner Form mit dem Gesetz beim Angeln oder Bootfahren in Konflikt geraten ist und evtl. sogar vor Gericht gehen musste, soll mir doch bitte seinen Fall schildern. 
Ein Buch über solche Urteile würde oftmals schon vielen weiterhelfen.


----------



## GridtII (4. Oktober 2003)

Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Buch über diese Fälle hilft. Zumal zur Zeit keiner mehr vom Boot aus in der Weser im Bereich Bremen angelt. 
Was uns hilft, ist ein gemeinsames Vorgehen gegen diese (in meinen Augen) Beamtenwillkühr. Leider gibt es keinen Verein oder Verband, der sich um Probleme beim Angeln vom Boot kümmert. Der Landesfischereiverband Bremen hat sich zum Beispiel für nicht zuständug erklärt, weil die Weser kein Vereinsgewässer ist. 
Der einzige Weg die Behörden zu einer Änderung ihrer Ansicht zu zwingen ist, einen Prozess anzustrengen. Das ist allerdings mit Kosten verbunden und der Ausgang ist ungewiss.
Denn auf der hohen See und vor Gericht sind alle in Gottes Hand!
Ich hab trotzdem einen Anwalt bemüht und werde wohl einen Versuch starten.
Werde dann darüber berichten. Eventuell muss ich ja noch um Spenden bitten, damit ich diese ganzen Mist, den mir unsere Freunde und Helfer auf dem Wasser eingebrockt haben, auch bezahlen kann. 
GridtII


----------



## Petrusautor (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Verbot des Bootsangelns*

Mich würde interessieren, was aus der Sache geworden ist.
In der Zwischenzeit müsste ja eigentlich in dieser Angelegenheit entschieden sein.

Auch würde mich interessieren, ob ich mit meinem ganz normalen Bundes-Fischereischein, - der ja in allen deutschen Flüssen Gültigkeit hat, sofern die Fischereirechte nicht an dritte abgetreten sind- in der Weser oder Elbe außerhalb der Fahrrinne bzw. dort, wo Ankern erlaubt ist, auch fischen kann. Mich hat die oben erwähnte "Weserkarte" stutzig gemacht.

Ein Boardmember fragte bei mir folgendes an:


> Moin Moin,
> hab da grad in der F & F 07/2005 einen Artikel über die Unterweser gelesen. Demnach soll auf der Unterweser km 334 bis 17,5 eingeschränktes Bootsangeln erlaubt sein.
> 
> Bei Koch Bodes sagte mir Frau Bode dass das Bootsangeln schon seit Jahren verboten sei. Auf der HP des Landesfischereiverbandes steht nur, dass man im Fahrwasser und gekennzeichneten Stellen nicht fischen darf.
> ...



Darauf habe ich geantwortet:
Hallo .....,

ne, leider habe ich noch nichts Neues in der Sache erfahren. Müsste tatsächlich mal nachhaken, was draus geworden ist. Leider bin ich bislang dazu nicht mehr gekommen, werde es aber in Kürze nachholen.
Grundsätzlich gilt die Regel wie oben beschrieben. In der genannten Strecke verläuft die Fahrwasserbegrenzung von Ufer zu Ufer und ist nicht durch Betonnung anders gekennzeichnet. Dadurch besteht hier automatisch durch die Regeln der Binnenschifffahrts- und Seeschifffahrtsverordnung ein Ankerverbot.
Ob das auch für gewerbliche Fischerei gilt, ist mir nicht bekannt.

Was man unter einem "eingeschränkten Bootsangeln" verstehen soll, ist mir im Moment schleierhaft, könnte sich aber vielleicht auf ein Angeln von einem an einem Steg liegenden oder anderweitig am Ufer/Pier/Kaje befestigten Boot (welches also nicht ankert) beziehen.

Melde mich, wenn ich Neues weiß.
Beste Grüße
Petrusautor Claus



Hat hierzu jemand Informationen? 
Ist ein Ankerverbot gleichzusetzen mit einem Fischereiverbot?
Darf von einem nicht ankernden, treibenden Fahrzeug aus geangelt werden?
Welche Erlaubnisscheine muss man haben, um in Bremen/Niedersachsen von einem Boot aus auf der Weser zu angeln?


----------



## Petrusautor (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Verbot des Bootsangelns*

Habe inzwischen das hier gefunden und mal auf die Seite meines Wassersportvereins gesetzt. Hier der Link dazu:

http://www.luv-bremen.de/revier/angweser.html


----------

